# Hi all



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello, just another lurker that seeks advice and would love to be able to give some in time. I've been using my unmodified Silvia/Rocky daily now for 18 months sometimes with spectacular results most of the time not so.

My favourite passtime is to hunt down coffee shops in nearby towns and city's.

I was thinking of upgrading machine, but have decided to upgrade grinder first and see how it goes, Something from Mazzer perhaps. Anyways that's me, cheers


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome @MrOrk

You've certainly come to the right place if you're looking for lots of ideas









Have a good read round and will find that Mazzer is not the only fruit, just one of the better known ones. Bear in mind though that they will be bigger than your Rocky, possibly with a doser attached (or modified version thereof).

You are however on the right track of grinder first though as after Beans>Water this will have the most effect in the cup and on your taste buds. You could choose to also look into modifications for your rocky to make it stepless and give it a new set of burrs ( they wear our surprisingly fast in a rocky), can get original burrs from someone like Bella Barista for approx. £19 plus postage (if out of stock call them as they will order / tell you when they coming in). Could be worth a visit for you to collect as will also get to see what you may want to look at machine / grinder wise if planning on buying anything new.

Dependant on your budget / desire to stick with the Silvia there are some PID devices from different sources that will help to overcome at least the temperature surfing issue, mine was PID'd by a friend as a one off and makes it more friendly although still have to wait for the steam element (and remember to refill the boiler with water!)

Plenty to think on and welcome again

John


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome to the forum


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi @johnealey , thanks for the reply. I believe my rocky most certainly could do with being treated to a new set of burrs as it seems to take longer to grind its 18g. That's the only sign my untrained eye has picked up on anyway. As for modifying, I really do fancy improving both and reaping the rewards. No doubt my knowledge and pallet will improve along with it ( I do like the idea of the mecoffee pid, but support seem sporadic?) also I like to get my hands dirty and acquire mechanical understanding, on the other hand I do feel the money/time spent on the mods might be best spent on upgrading? Definitely things to consider.


----------



## coffeek (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello from a fellow greenbreen


----------

